# Skindred (reggae/metal)



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like a bizarre fusion but it really works well. Been following this band since their first album, they released their second 'Roots Rock Riot' and just done a new one (might be EP).

Might be worth a listen, absolutely superb live band too. :thumb::thumb:






Oh and their cover of 'Electric Avenue' is wicked.


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Really like that ! Thanks for posting ! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pleasure mate, they are one of the more unique bands out there and if you get the chance to see them live go for it. 

Last time I saw them was at Sonisphere which had a lot of proper metal heads and old skool metal fans. Even they were saying how good this lot are live.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Grrrrrrreat heads up!

Was a die hard hiphop junkie. Recently got into Linkin Park, Limpbizkit
AND NOW "SKINDRED":thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha glad I can introduce a couple of fans. 

I've introduced a few people to them and not had a single person not at least raise a smile.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thought I'd update this thread from 2009 purely because I picked up their latest album and think it's one of their best to date!

Album is called Kill The Power so well worth checking out if you like this kinda thing....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahh what! I used to love these


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

They're still going strong mate and I would say getting better and better.  

Superb live as well.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw them when they supported Therapy a while back. Very good live. Therapy played all of Troublegum as well.


----------

